# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  service manual dolce gusto picolo

## subaruga

καλημερα εσκασε ο πυκνωτή απο την καφετιέρα μήπως έχει κανείς τίποτα σχεδια δεν μπορώ να δω το χρώμα που έχει. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## master_alarm

uploadfromtaptalk1410002316705.jpguploadfromtaptalk1410002324377.jpguploadfromtaptalk1410002332785.jpg  Για σου φίλε έχω την ίδια και σου έβγαλα φώτο με όλους τους πυκνωτές

----------


## lefteriszgr

Παλιό θέμα αλλά αφού υπάρχει μην ανοίγω καινούργιο.

Αφού μπόρεσα και την άνοιξα και εγώ, χωρίς να χαλάσω τα καπάκια, μιας και βγαίνουν δύσκολα, δεν βρήκα σκασμένους πυκνωτές ή τουλάχιστον δεν φαίνονται. Το μόνο που βρήκα είναι ένα σημαδάκι στον μικροελεγκτή, σαν να έχει αρπάξει.

Η καφετιέρα δεν ανάβει και σκέφτηκα μήπως έχει κάει καμία ασφάλεια...

Καμία ιδέα;

----------


## master_alarm

Η γνώμη μου είναι να αλλάξεις τους 2 μεγάλους πυκνωτές. Είναι 470nf/250v 220nf/250v. Εμένα άνοιγε αλλά έσβηνε το λαμπάκι το κόκκινο και δεν αναβοσβηνε για να γίνει πράσινο. Οπότε δεν μπορούσα να κάνω καφέ. Τους άλλαξα και τους δύο και είναι σαν καινούργια

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE V967S μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pourpou

αντωνη το post ειναι 2 ετων λογικα την βρηκε την ακρη,ή την εφτιαξε ή την πεταξε  :Biggrin:

----------

